#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Please help me,weibull++7

## rdudyanto

I WANT THIS software

Reliability WEIBULL++7/6 with serial/*****/pacth

PLEASE HELP ME TO GET SOFTWARE ,BECAUSE I WILL USE IT IN MY GRADUATE PROJECT.



THANK YOUSee More: Please help me,weibull++7

----------


## nurmalia008

i need this program weirbull++ 7 and SN too, for analyze my reability for my power plant.

thanks

----------


## Chloe Taylor

> i need this program weirbull++ 7 and SN too, for analyze my reability for my power plant.
> 
> thanks



Is it Power Plant or Power Point..... ?

----------


## pj.nano

its a rotating software.. i need too...please share..

----------

